# Interesting question



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I think it would be interesting to know the following:
1. How many LJ's are professional woodworkers (carpenters, framers, etc) that make their income from woodworking.
2. How many LJ's do woodworking strictly for a hobby and work in other career fields.
3. How many LJ's are retired and use woodworking as a hobby.
4. How many retired LJ's use woodworking to supplement their retirement funds.

I for one am retired from a technology field and have been woodworking for 10 years and love every minute of it. I give all my creations away to friends and relatives. How about you guys?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I do woodworking strictly for hobby, I'm a software engineer during the day, and pretty much all of my projects are built to fulfill the requests of my boss (a.k.a. wife). Kitchen island, baby gate, kids bed, bookshelves. I've been at this around 5 years, but grew up in a very DIY household. I am going to build a bed for my daughter's American Girl doll, and I'm probably going to mass-produce 10 or so of them. The extras will be sold off to my wife's online contacts who've expressed an interest. That'll be the first time I ever made a buck at this. If that goes well, I might do small things like that occasionally for her to sell, just to give me some expendable cash to buy tools (currently, my expendable cash for tools is $0, unless a project requires it, which I try to make sure they do, to some extent). If I could sell a few and even buy a new chisel or hand saw, I'd be content.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I retired nearly two years ago. My woodworking 'hobby' earns just enough cash to support itself. Usually at Christmas time I will pick a project to sell and that generates enough income to purchase lumber for most of the year. I also have four 'customers' that request one off custom furniture pieces throughout the year. Then there is the inevitable chair repair. I am usually out in my shop three or four days a week for 4 or 5 hours. 
I am off to repair four maple chairs right now. They were prefinished; even the mortise and tenons so the glue did not hold. Clean and reglue should do the trick.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ed, interesting background. I made three American Girl doll cradles for my granddaughters and they loved them. My wife made the bedding and pillows for the cradles. Each girl got to choose their colors. My wife hadn't sewed for about 40 years but discovered it is a talent that is not lost over time. She also made each girl an American Girl outfit of their choice. I love it when the wife and I can work on a project together.

Jumbo, it's nice to be retired and able to make money off of something you love doing. Life couldn't get better for you…right?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Over 50 views and only three stories. What's up with you guys? Shy? Criminal background you don't want us to know about? Late alimony payments and you can't let the ex know you're making money? Participate please…


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I do wood work as a hobby and sell a few items at material cost. Lots of things I give to my kids and other family members. I'm retired now, but was an Electrical Contractor since 84. I started doing electrical work in 69. At the time a fellow tried many times to hire me as a trim carpenter, or to train me to be a trim carpenter and work for him. I've often wondered if I had took the job would I have been building houses instead of being what I am. I really enjoy building things and will continue as long as I'm able. My son took over my business and has ran it for the last 10 years and could care less about woodwork. But it might change later when he tires of the work he's doing as I did.
Gerald


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

1.
3. Semi
4.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I am a #3 kind of guy.

Madts.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Worked as a "hobby" for over 20 years, building a LOT of chests, and chest-o-drawers, 
Worked for 6 years as a comercial carpenter, mainly foundation work/form work. Only 5 "stick" builts during that time.

Just retired from a factory job last month. Now the wood work is a hobby. Also buy, refurb, and sell old tools.

Sitting at a computer desk that I built, a table for the phone to my left that was from Barn Wood beams. The table to the right of me was also from a beam from an old barn. It holds a small TV, when things get slow on here. Mainly building things for around this house. Even made a Kitchen Island.

Just keeps me out of the Taverns…....too broke, anyway…


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Full time music teacher and professional guitar player.

Most people consider guitar a hobby, to me it's my bread and butter.

Woodworking is strictly fun, maybe one day 20 years in the future I could sell something. I simply don't have the practice to make quality stuff yet


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think I fall into any catagory…..I'm virtually a lazy person..I am retired from the military, and I only do what I want to do, when I want to do it…I don't build stuff just to be building it. Only out of necessity, like shop furniture, jigs, and things to sell. I don't build things for free, either. For my family, I'll build what they want, but they pay for the materials. I have about 6 people that I build projects for, and then I may not go in my shop for weeks or even months. I've built furniture for our home, my wife's business, and a few gifts for the family…That's it…If you work for free for everyone, you'll go in the hole, quick….on labor, materials, and time I could be on the water fishing….


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in the #2 category. Unfortunately, since we bought a house, most of my time is spent working on things there and not in the shop. One day I'll bet back there though (I hope).


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

Full time Custom Cabinet Shop working out of a 3200 sq ft shop.
Been working for myself, building cabinetry, for the last 30+ years.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

#2 for me.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

I'm number 3, retired with a hobby. I should start a business though, and either incorporate or become an LLC. That way I could claim my costs as a business loss each year, because I've lost money on every project I've done. My customers, 3 children with spouses and 4 grandchildren, all "need" something, and always pay with a hearty Thank You. I tried the Thank You payment with the guy at the sawmill, but then he holds out his hand, and not to shake mine.
Oh well, at least im enjoying myself woodworking.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, you have a great shop for missing time in it weeks and months at a time.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

#2

Work in the social tech space, and have other hobbies. Love woodworking for the tools and the beautiful wood grain. I started my old-man hobbies early.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

200 plus views with very few comments. Should there be a choice #5 for the rest of you?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

#5. People who know you are afraid to get slammed.

Mads.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

#3 for me


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

madts, Slammed? Slammed? Why would anyone think those thoughts? Silly you…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Just A Hobby… have sold some stuff, but not enough to live on


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I work full-time as a woodworker for someone else in a cabinet shop. I am retired military, but that pension isn't nearly enough to support my family. Neither would woodworking alone, but both of them plus my wife's part time job get it done. I just did woodworking as a hobby when I was in the Army, kept a few things, gave away a few things and finally sold a few.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just retired after 40 years of teaching shop classes. Woodworking will now be a full time hobby. I have no plans to sell anything. My first project is building kitchen cabinets to replace the ones I built 25 years ago.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

#2 for now (closing in on 33 years in tech)
#3 is under serious consideration
#4 might happen, but only to a small degree


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm retired and it is mainly a hobby. I have worked as a professional in the boat building and construction trades. I also have a college background in wood technology/forestry. I have generated some income through woodworking although I prefer to keep it as a hobby for the most part and generally prefer to make things to give away or trade.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I am semi-retired from my real job (equine veterinarian). My woodworking and my sawmill pay for themselves and show a profit (but I couldn't live on it). I just really enjoy woodworking and sawing logs!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Come on guys, there are 4,019,739 LJ's on this site. Give it up. Talk to us. Share your story. Let's hear from some women…


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

#3, retired 22 years ago, woodworking 40 years. Enjoyable hobby.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I just got permission from cricket to deny site access to anyone that doesn't participate in this thread. Get posting or get gone…your choice.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm 3rd generation in our business that got started in 1946. I'm now semi retired and have turned everything over to our five daughters.

I have a small shop outside the valley away from the big shop, I do things for them and do things for myself now in my shop. I still do all the kitchen and bath designing and they handle all the architectural designing and building.

Young minds with new ideas, that is a major factor in keeping a business going, especially with all the new technology being put on us it seems everyday now. I use Autocad, they use Autocad and Microvellum…way above my old mind and I have no desire to learn Microvellum or any other cad software.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Whew! I'm glad I replied - I would hate to be banned. (sad face)


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Woodworking has always been a hobby since I started in 1974. Well, I did some in high school in the late 50's.
Been fully retired for almost 12 years and was partially retired 5 years prior to that. 
I've always made money woodworking. I only make money on stuff people ask me to build, though. The other 99% is for my enjoyment.
There, now I won't be on Cricket's banned list.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Hobby only. Work full time in the dispatch office of a cement company.
Started off as a welder. Loved the work but the conditions were s##t.

Any day you don't make something or fix something is a day wasted.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

sras, you may still be banned…you didn't answer the question.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I swear to god I will start banning people if I don't get more responses. I have the admin password. This is no idle threat. Don't test me on this…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Start with me you cyber bully.

I want action and I want it now.

Thanks in advance.

Madts.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Started as a hobby about 50 years ago and, now in retirement, remains a hobby.
I am not one to shy away from a possible "build for profit" but I could not survive on that pittance.
Most of what I make is given to friends or relatives!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Me…? Just the same as you DKV.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

#1 for me.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Show me you have the power to block me from this site.

Come on and do it, Big boy.

Madts.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

DKV. You are a pussy.

Madts.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Nice. Don't hold back


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

quick edit.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't push me madts, or you'll be gone quicker than a fart in a strong wind…never to return. Count yourself lucky I'm such an understanding guy. Yup, count yourself lucky. Can you spell lucky? It's spelled DKV…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Just for the record - my reply was on comment #24

Or have you set a minimum standard that I failed to meet?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Woodworking is a practical hobby in that I make things I want to have for my home. I work on automotive when in the USA, security field when working outside the USA. Pens and goblets are my slush money cash for that next new tool I want, but I am not into custom orders and such. Once I did make things for family, but all too often I got hammered with the bill and a "when is this going to be ready" attitude. (Laughing) I put up with that all day at work, not at home. The point of a hobby is to enjoy it, and I do just that. It is very satisfying to complete a project and put it to use knowing I made it.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm a a full time contractor/cabinetmaker who is just to busy to scan for such queries as yours on a daily basis, providing I see it…....

No criminal background, no miissing alimony payments here,. Thank you for asking about that….and I'll add all my income is declared. Rule#1…....dont mess with the tax man

I got to wonder if tactlessness a characteristic you discuss with your shrink

You asked, and I answered

Eric


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Real, I discuss a lot with my mental advisor but tactfullness/tactlessness is not one of them. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Do it. Do it. I want to be gone faster than a fart in a strong wind. I have been through hurricanes before. Let it rip.

Madts.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

madts, I was getting ready to push the "be gone" button and cricket intervened on your behalf. She wants you to pm her with your problems before she let's me jettison you.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

DKV. You disappoint me. I thought you were man enough to do your own dirty work.. But no you want Cricket to do it for you. That just will not cut the mustard. Not in my book. Being jettison or flottson sound good. As a sailor either one is good.
I want to see this happen. PM me when the deal is done.

Madts.,


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you talk to her and discuss the problem? Remember, she saved you…not me. You were hasta la vista to me.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Cricket is not in the picture as far as I am concerned. Stand up like a man and banish me from this site, you all mighty.
Just as the time you were the Camel herder.

Madts.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I was a good camel herder…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes you were. What else can I say.

Madts.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Wow Don what a surprise your still kickin!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in the hobby category.

Had my own cabinet shop back in the eighties and was a commercial/residential builder for nearly 15 years.
Been in the fire/ems/law enforcement/emergency management field now for the last 17 years. Hope to retire in three years.

I don't ever want my hobby to become a business again.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

#3


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I m a a full time contractor/cabinetmaker who is just to busy to scan for such queries as yours on a daily basis, providing I see it…....
> 
> No criminal background, no miissing alimony payments here,. Thank you for asking about that….and I ll add all my income is declared. Rule#1…....dont mess with the tax man
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I think it would be interesting to know the following:
> 1. How many LJ s are professional woodworkers (carpenters, framers, etc) that make their income from woodworking.
> 2. How many LJ s do woodworking strictly for a hobby and work in other career fields.
> 3. How many LJ s are retired and use woodworking as a hobby.
> ...


 Those are not easy questions, but I will give it a shot:
1) 348
2) 5,832
3) 1,916
4) 761

I could be off my one or two on some of these.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Option 4 for me though I do make stuff for giveaway's, being a box maker I can store only so much in my house and the valet boxes are my top sellers.


----------



## SpindleMaker (Sep 20, 2013)

After 40 years or so of teaching in college and being a Pastor, I retired to help my wife in her fiber arts supply business. I make and repair tools used in weaving, spinning, etc. Someone said above that working with your wife on a project can be very gratifying. Could not agree more. When we fully restore a 200 year old spinning wheel and send it out the door for another 200 years of service, that's worth much, much more than the little recompense we are paid. Hobby or profession? I care not what you call it. I look forward to every day in her (our) shop.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Chuckv, you're funny…

Now that chuckv computated the numbers for us how can we use them? Should we restrict, oops can't use that word.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Oh, I don't know, perhaps a little restrictions on inane posts would help.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Robs888, admit you love inane posts and set yourself free.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

> Don t push me madts, or you ll be gone quicker than a fart in a strong wind…never to return.


Never push a fart out, you'll end up sharting yourself.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a full time Contractor,woodshop owner pushing 30 years, I also teach adult woodworking for my local community college for the past 10 years. Years gone by I've been a Morgage broker,realtor,motel owner and antique auto restorer,so after all that why ain't I rich ??? LOL


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

a1jim, you are rich…do you know how many friends you have on this site?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You are so right,I may not be monetarily rich but I'm blessed with a wonderful wife,family and friends here and elsewhere, this indeed makes me rich. Thanks for the reminder,I think we all have to stop and remind ourselves of the many things we have to be grateful for.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yo Don you are alive! good work


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Hobby. I make a few gifts and once in a while do something on commission. But Every Monday - Friday I have to give "the man" my pound of flesh. Just to keep living the dream.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The American dream is the only dream…


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> The American dream is the only dream…
> 
> - DKV


I have Philippine dreams but my wife wakes me up before I get a chance to live it.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I was stationed in the PI. I know the dream you're talking about…


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I have Philippine dreams but my wife wakes me up before I get a chance to live it.
> 
> - woodust


I know the dream:
Im sooo hor….
I lob you long time.


----------



## foodog (Jan 7, 2009)

28 years laying water mains….20 years woodworking and collecting all my tools. Build mostly for family but do sell the occasional item here and there
DK where were you stationed in the P.I. I was Nas Cubic Pt (ologapo city) 79'-83'. One of a kind place LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm retired and doing woodworking because I love it. I do make a few bucks at it but the hourly rate is pitiful!! I'm getting so weak now that I can't do the big stuff any more like I used to.That is the nice thing about woodworking, it can be any size project.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Regretfully, I will have to make a living out of my shop. My wife retires in two years and I am in the process of creating a business that we can run together when she retires. By the end of the year it should be going ok God
willing. I'm hoping that I can hold the business to 40 hours per week so that I can do my hobby woodworking on the side.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

